# Java3D Hauptschleife &  Interaktion



## Greene (10. Feb 2007)

Hi,
Ich bin neu in Java3d. Sonst hab ich eher mit DirectX, OpenGl ein bisl rumgebastelt.
Da hatte ich immer eine Hauptschleife  in der man alles machte.
Gibst soetwas auch in Java3d? Immoment habe ich da nur Canvas, SimpleUniverse,BranchGroups.
Ich habe nähmlich sowas wie eine Weltkarte und will sowas wie ein Unendlich-scroll in West, Ost Richtung und da fällt mir nur ein das ich wenn ich in diese richtung scrolle alles neu zeichne mit der ensprechenden versetzung. Nur wo mache ich das ?

MFG


----------



## Marco13 (11. Feb 2007)

DIe Hauptschleife bei Java3D läuft immer, im Hintergrund, ohne, dass man es merkt. (Naja - im Idealfall dut sich ja schon was, auf dem Bildschirm :wink: ). Aber Interaktion wie z.B. regelmäßige ereignisse, Maus-Eingaben, aber auch von sich aus rotierende Objeke macht man mit Behavior-Objekten (MouseBehavior usw). Die werden (afair als Blätter) in den Szenegraphen gelegt, und wenn die dann beim Traversieren des Grpahen erreicht werden, legen sie das gewünschte Verhalten an den Tag.


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2007)

Hi,danke,
Da ich ja jetzt so ein unendlich scroll haben will, denke ich mal das ich in MouseTranslate die
processStimulus Methode überschreiben sollte oder ? 
Dadrin sollte man dann wieder wakeupOn neu setzen, aber wie lautet der bei MouseTranslate? oder muss man das gar nicht?
Aber mein Hauptproblem ist das ich ja die ganze "karte" neu zeichnen will und die elemente die ganz links waren nun
nach rechts springen wenn man nach links die mouse zieht. Erstelle ich dazu eine ganz neue BranchGroup oder wie
realiesiere ich das? oder wenn ja wie ersetze ich die alte gegen die neue?


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Feb 2007)

Also einmal: ist das eine 2d- oder 3d-Karte? Für etwas in 2D ist J3D nämlich total ungeeignet.

Und du wirst nicht drumrumkommen, immer wenn du weit genug rechts bist, von links einen Teil wegzunehmen und rechts wieder hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Greene (11. Feb 2007)

Hi,
ja es ist eine 2 Karte.....aber das rein und raus zommen gestaltet sich in 2D so schwer aber wenns nichts anderes hilft werd ich wohl auf J2D umsteigen..
MFG


----------

